# 3WW for Heartbeat Scan...stepping stones



## monkey2001 (May 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I was very lucky to get a BFP on my 2nd ICSI cycle, it's still sinking in that we have finally got a positive!  As of today I'm 5 weeks pregnant and our HB scan is booked for 11th August....which feels like forever away!!  How are you all coping with waiting for your next appointments after having your BFP's?

I'm just trying to take each day at a time and must admit, I still keep doing pregnancy tests every couple of days to check the positive is still showing!  I think during treatment we spend so much time taking medication, having scans etc, that when it comes to the 2ww and now my 3ww I still feel the need to do something...sending you all sticky vibes...xx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi monkey2001,

Congrats on your BFP! Here is a link to the "waiting for 1st scans" thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.864 where you can chat to other ladies at the same stage as yourself.


----------

